# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Best Burger in Negril!!!

## Sexybutterflyatl

For everyone that is going to Negril or already there...If you are looking for a MONSTER burger full of flavor with every single bit. A great spot to chill and have a nice cold drink then look no further than Sunset After Dark!!!!..Chef Patrick does an awesome job and his personality is awesome!!

----------


## Ras Walleye

The seafood pasta there is the best ever!

----------


## Pineapple

I kept hearing how GREAT the burger was at Sunset After Dark so had to try it last reach.  It was huge but I didn't find it all that great tasting.  To each his own.  I'll never try it again - but then I will never try any burger in Jamaica except at Burger King.  I'll stick with what Jamaica does best: fish, chicken, goat, etc. and I hear Sunset does some other outstanding dishes and I will go back and try those.  I just wanted to post here to let people know not everyone will love this burger.

----------


## tfw73

I'm going to have to give this burger a try on our next reach.  I don't eat much beef at all anymore, but it might be nice to have something different.

----------


## Creasemon

Patrick makes some outstanding food at Sunset after Dark - I have had the Snapper & King fish steamed with Veggies & Mashed Potatos..OMG !! The Sunset Burger is Legend - Just ask Pool Guy or Biggs of the Week !! - 2 noted Restaurant critics. Not to rain on Pineapples parade - But I have never even been in the Burger King in Negril and don't ever plan to. I would stick with what local Jamaicans do best and eat at and support their establishments and not some Mega Corporation Fast food outlet. Praise to Jah That Mickey D never was allowed on the Island or they would be everywhere with their associated garbage !!

----------


## Ras Walleye

Creasemon, McD used to be in Jamaica but they went out of business because they were perceived by Jamaicans as not being a good value. Most were converted to BK which for some reason is perceived otherwise.

Sunset also makes a "normal" size burger. You don't have to order the giant one.

----------


## Luvsdaislands

Hey Ras...I didn't know they make a regular size burger.  I can NEVER eat the big burger...that thing is made for sharing!! LOL!

I am going to try that Seafood Pasta!!

----------


## Blueswoman

I never eat beef outside of the breadbasket area of the U.S.  I find beef outside of the area has a weird, strange, off-taste, and usually somewhat stringy.  I can see why many people who don't have opportunity to eat Iowa, Nebraska, Okla. and Texas beef not liking beef that well, you've not had the best.  The beef in Mexico and Jamaica is tough, and stringy, regardless of who prepares it.  Sorry all you guys who don't live where you get good beef, it is amazing to eat a steak that tastes like velvet to your palate.

----------


## Ras Walleye

I believe that Sunset uses imported beef. It didn't taste like "local" beef to me.
In December I had a fillet at a wedding dinner at Charela that was flawless, melt in your mouth good. Also not "local".

----------


## Jbizek

> I never eat beef outside of the breadbasket area of the U.S.  I find beef outside of the area has a weird, strange, off-taste, and usually somewhat stringy.  I can see why many people who don't have opportunity to eat Iowa, Nebraska, Okla. and Texas beef not liking beef that well, you've not had the best.  The beef in Mexico and Jamaica is tough, and stringy, regardless of who prepares it.  Sorry all you guys who don't live where you get good beef, it is amazing to eat a steak that tastes like velvet to your palate.


 I had a burger at the airport in JA and was not impressed, the meat had a very game-y taste to it. Now I love a good steak but that burger made me wonder if I would like any beef in JA. Anyone have thoughts on this? Is there a place to get a good steak or does it all have that weird taste?

----------


## Pineapple

Hey, you didn't rain on my parade.  I eat where I want and don't really care if anyone has a problem with it.  Besides, the way I look at it a lot of Jamaicans would be out of work if BK wasn't in Negril.   To each their own.  It does crack me up when people are so opposed to go to BK.  I guess they never eat anything but their local food when at home.   :Cool:   Oh well I guess no one should go the the Italian Cafe in Negril.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blueswoman

I bet the prices at Charela weren't local either - lol

----------


## Blueswoman

I have never found any I cared for, but if you haven't had good beef, it would probably suffice, but not a steak, as it is stringy, gamey and has weird off taste.  Ras, bet you paid a premium for that steak at Charela - grin.

----------


## canuk cpl

I will put canadian beef up against any beef factory from usa, I know the rancher, and abattoir, no steroids, no over watering for added weight, just melts in your mouth. I have never had the desire for a burger in Negril, but heard seastar has a good roast beef on the buffet. Always seem to put on a few lbs when in Negil, seems to be no reason to go hungry with all the good eats. Cheers!

----------


## Creasemon

I very seldom go near any Fast food places back here in the Great White North so it would not even be on my radar in JA. Sale goes for Colonel  KFC. I remember 4 or 5 yaers ago taking a JUTA bus and the driver pointing out the Burger King and saying ' We built those so the tourists would feel at home with some familiar food" until I pointed out it was all Jamaicans that were lined up in there buying Whoppers & fries.It seems to be Patrick @ Sunset told me he grinds his Beef fresh daily and then adds spice to the patty. It is too large for most people to finish at one sitting with salad or Fries in any case..!

----------


## x l ent

If you haven't tried the double cheese burger at Treehouse I think they are the best. You can taste the allspice and what I think is the taste of alittle hot pepper. That with the fresh cucumber and mayo....Yummm. Plus the fries, now I'm hungry!

I go there at least twice every trip.

----------


## northcoast

Jamaica is not known for it's beef folks....better to eat what is locally grown & tasty.....chicken & fish, right from the sea....can't get any fresher than that.  The beef in Ja. most times has to be stewed to make it tender enough for the N/ American palate....JMHO.  (I have never had a burger in Negril, but this has been my experience elsewhere in Ja.)

----------


## Nick

canuk cpl said "I will put canadian beef up against any beef factory from USA".
..................................................  ..................................................  ............

Takes me back to a visit I made to a friend who lives near Camp David, Yes the same place where the President chills out.  My friend makes moonshine and while there, sampling some of his stock, he grilled up two steaks, and mine was the best that I had ever tasted.  When I asked him how he gets his beef to be so good and tender he replied that he leaves them on their momma till they are about 500 pounds (milk fed) then he feeds them the grain from the brewery.....THE GUY WAS MAKIN KOBE BEEF! We always remember that great steak or burger.

----------


## Biggs of the week

Take it from a meat man Patrick puts out a fine damn burger.But everything that comes out of his kitchen rocks !

----------


## booger

> canuk cpl said "I will put canadian beef up against any beef factory from USA".
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ............
> 
> Takes me back to a visit I made to a friend who lives near Camp David, Yes the same place where the President chills out.  My friend makes moonshine and while there, sampling some of his stock, he grilled up two steaks, and mine was the best that I had ever tasted.  When I asked him how he gets his beef to be so good and tender he replied that he leaves them on their momma till they are about 500 pounds (milk fed) then he feeds them the grain from the brewery.....THE GUY WAS MAKIN KOBE BEEF! We always remember that great steak or burger.


I'll put Kobe up against any beef in the world. I lived in Japan for a few years and would eat it regularly and for much cheaper then you can get here in the states. You just made my mouth water by the way. I love Kobe so much that I named my Lab Kobe. I'm a big Laker fan too and most people think she is named after Kobe Bryant. No sir, it's the decadent meat.

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

> Patrick makes some outstanding food at Sunset after Dark - I have had the Snapper & King fish steamed with Veggies & Mashed Potatos..OMG !! The Sunset Burger is Legend - Just ask Pool Guy or Biggs of the Week !! - 2 noted Restaurant critics. Not to rain on Pineapples parade - But I have never even been in the Burger King in Negril and don't ever plan to. I would stick with what local Jamaicans do best and eat at and support their establishments and not some Mega Corporation Fast food outlet. Praise to Jah That Mickey D never was allowed on the Island or they would be everywhere with their associated garbage !!


Amen to that!!....

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

> Take it from a meat man Patrick puts out a fine damn burger.But everything that comes out of his kitchen rocks !


You are correct he has several other dishes that do rock!!..I have had his shrimp, chicken and fish and I love all them...I do love jamaican food but sometimes i do want something different!!..Not everyone will like it..

----------


## Sexybutterflyatl

> Hey Ras...I didn't know they make a regular size burger.  I can NEVER eat the big burger...that thing is made for sharing!! LOL!
> 
> I am going to try that Seafood Pasta!!


Yes he does make smaller burgers i had one in Dec....Yummy yummy!!!

----------


## monk

> Patrick makes some outstanding food at Sunset after Dark - I have had the Snapper & King fish steamed with Veggies & Mashed Potatos..OMG !! The Sunset Burger is Legend - Just ask Pool Guy or Biggs of the Week !! - 2 noted Restaurant critics. Not to rain on Pineapples parade - But I have never even been in the Burger King in Negril and don't ever plan to. I would stick with what local Jamaicans do best and eat at and support their establishments and not some Mega Corporation Fast food outlet. Praise to Jah That Mickey D never was allowed on the Island or they would be everywhere with their associated garbage !!


just saying, local burger king is mostly local sourced...i think burger king in jamaica is the only burger king i would even eat.

that being said, i plan on fully taking this sunset burger for several test drives, hallzers I think had the last great burger in negril, until their grinder busted.

----------


## SouthernRust

I had a burger from Coco La Palm last reach and it was the worst burger I have ever had....it was an experiment to see how they tasted in Jamaica...but it failed...LOL

----------

